# Domainnamen ändern, aber wie oder wo?



## sturmi (7. März 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe mir jetzt gerade ISPConfig installiert und kurz vor Fertigstellung den Domainnamen eingegeben, damit ich ISPConfig aufrufen kann unter www.domain.de:81

Leider habe ich mich beim Domainnamen vertippt und kann jetzt nicht auf ISPC zugreifen. Gibt es eine Konfigurationsdatei, wo ich das Manuell ändern kann, bzw. den Domainnamen ändern kann? 

Vielen Dank im vorraus.....


----------



## sturmi (7. März 2008)

OK .... habe es nochmal neu installiert, aber irgendwie komme ich per www.domain.de:81 nicht ins Panel. Woran kann das schon wieder liegen?


----------



## sturmi (7. März 2008)

Sorry, hat sich erledigt ... Ich musste in der Firewall diesen Port noch hinzufügen....


----------

